# Black Morel Cluster



## ksu_shroomer (Mar 29, 2013)

Just wondered if anybody else has ever found a cluster of black morels?
I usually find a couple clusters of yellows every season under big dead elms, but this was the first year I've ever seen this:

[/url] 

I've heard about clusters of blacks at burn sites, but wondered how common they were around here...


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

I've found no more than 3 in a cluster myself before, usually close together but not clustered.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I find pairs from time to time, three in a bunch maybe once or twice a season. More times than not, one or two of the bunch shrivel up and die. If they do all three mature, never seems like they get good size to em.

Here's some from this season....
[/url]

[url=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/thunter85/media/shrooms%202013/Picture1361_zpsf573dc12.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------

